# Heatsink to help Mode 0 white flashes ?



## TivoTown (Mar 21, 2003)

My experience of PC behaviour has shown me that the cooling of board components can be very useful at preventing intermittent failures.

There is mention in the forum archive of people adding a heatsink (and fan) to the MPEG chip in the Tivo with the hope of fixing the white flashes of Mode 0. However, there doesn't appear to be any conclusions posted.

Anyone tried it and can say whether there is an effect ?

I reckon it has to be worth a try.


----------



## Lysander (Sep 18, 2003)

I applied a Northbridge heatsink to the IBM MPEG decoder but still get white flashes, unfortunately I don't think it made any difference whatsoever.


----------



## mfchilla (Sep 9, 2002)

i was getting white flashes so i adjusted the freeview box to out a 4:3 image in letterbox- this has solved all of this.:up:


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Putting your Freeview box into 4:3 Letterbox means you're only encoding about 2/3rds of the picture then (presumably) zooming it up in the TV to 16:9?
I'm amazed that looks better than regular Best or Mode 0 with the bitrates dropped down a few notches and a 16:9 anamorphic source from the Freeview box!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Indeed; in order to get higher resolution, you've slashed the resolution. Erm.


----------



## jennykins (Oct 6, 2000)

Just wondering - these white flashes appear at the bottom of the screen and Mode 0 moves the screen up, perhaps these flashes were always there but were hidden off the bottom of the screen?

Maybe if we could get the Mode 0 setting not to move the screen up the flashes would be hidden again?


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

jennykins said:


> Just wondering - these white flashes appear at the bottom of the screen and Mode 0 moves the screen up, perhaps these flashes were always there but were hidden off the bottom of the screen?
> 
> Maybe if we could get the Mode 0 setting not to move the screen up the flashes would be hidden again?


Just from what mfchilla posted above, I'd guess that isn't the case.


----------



## Lysander (Sep 18, 2003)

The code to move the image in Mode 0 doesn't picture shift much upwards, it was more to do with removing a green bar to the right of the screen image when using Mode 0.


----------

